# Steve Jobs has died



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

Steve Jobs has died today, a bit shocking to me.
I will be greatly saddened that we lost such a pioneer in technology : (


Will try to show news links.

Link 1
Link 2

Thoughts FAF?


----------



## kyle19 (Oct 5, 2011)

All Apple has said is that Steve Jobs has died.


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 5, 2011)

shocking, but wasn't surprising


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 5, 2011)

Poor guy

And someone somewhere decided the first thing they were going to do upon hearing this news was to edit his wikipedia article.


----------



## Holsety (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, he did have health issues for a long time.


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2011)

Aw wasn't he only like 56?


----------



## Cyril (Oct 5, 2011)

RIP... not a big apple product user but the man died well before his time. Cancer sucks.


----------



## Conker (Oct 5, 2011)

> stocks plummet
> buy stocks
> wait for iphone 4 (?) to come out
>


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 5, 2011)

Everyone get your "ding dong the witch is dead". I'm saving that for when OWN finally goes off the air.


----------



## Aden (Oct 5, 2011)

Fuck

RIP

:c


----------



## Smelge (Oct 5, 2011)

See, this is how good the new iPhone 4S is. It literally contains the soul of Jobs.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 5, 2011)

Can't say I like Apple very much now but my first computer was an iMac. RIP.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe he's holding his new liver wrong.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 5, 2011)

Good. Pancreatic cancer is a terribly painful and draining illness that I don't wish on anybody. At least his many years of suffering are over now. I didn't care for Jobs but he's helped push technology to places only dreamed of in science fiction. So long Steve Jobs.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 5, 2011)

Wasn't it pancreatic cancer or one of the more deadly ones? I'm really not too surprised, and I don't think he was either, he knew it was time and that's why he recently stepped down.

Also he's taken a fuckload of psychedelic drugs before. Makes me wonder if he was dropping a lot of acid and shrooms to be okay with his death in the last few months.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 5, 2011)

So much for having the best virus protection.

Actually, on a more serious note, it's kind of creepy how news agencies have obituaries ready to go, so they can put them up minutes after the person pegs it. BBC have theirs up at almost the same time as the breaking news article about it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 5, 2011)

This should be a RAVE in the Rants & Rave section.  Also, opened me a bottle of wine to celebrate that fucker's death.


----------



## Aden (Oct 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Actually, on a more serious note, it's kind of creepy how news agencies have obituaries ready to go, so they can put them up minutes after the person pegs it. BBC have theirs up at almost the same time as the breaking news article about it.



It's kind of a given with this particular situation. Everyone was just waiting for it.



Ibuuyk said:


> This should be a RAVE in the Rants & Rave section.  Also, opened me a bottle of wine to celebrate that fucker's death.



Don't be a douche


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 5, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> This should be a RAVE in the Rants & Rave section.  Also, opened me a bottle of wine to celebrate that fucker's death.



Did an iPhone kill your brother?


----------



## Fay V (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay guys. A man has died. You can joke about apple but don't you be dicks about a man's final struggle with cancer. If you can't at least be civil then get the fuck out or I will infract. 
I don't care how you feel about the company, don't mock death.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 5, 2011)

RIP to a man that changed the world.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> It's kind of a given with this particular situation. Everyone was just waiting for it.



In this case, maybe, but they do seem to be able to publish one pretty rapidly after the event. I suspect they keep one handy for a lot of current personalities, and just update them from time to time.


Fay V said:


> Okay guys. A man has died. You can joke about apple  but don't you be dicks about a man's final struggle with cancer. If you  can't at least be civil then get the fuck out or I will infract.
> I don't care how you feel about the company, don't mock death.


I'd like to point out that it's not been revealed to be cancer yet. It seems the most likely cause, but it could of been anything. He's had liver transplants, so that could have failed, it could have been a simple heart attack even.

Yeah, it's sad that someone has died, but don't automatically assume that it was cancer what done it.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> In this case, maybe, but they do seem to be able to publish one pretty rapidly after the event. I suspect they keep one handy for a lot of current personalities, and just update them from time to time.



Yup. News is all about being first, so keeping prepared versions for this sort of thing makes sense.


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> See, this is how good the new iPhone 4S is. It literally contains the soul of Jobs.



I just got an advertisement in my email telling me to buy a iPhone 4s.  Coincidence?


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 5, 2011)

He was kind of a big douche but computers would be a lot different today without him.


----------



## BRN (Oct 5, 2011)

This, right during a period of time in which I am doing a factory restore of my iPod, which has a cracked screen and a nonresponsive touchscreen.

Fucking love that iPod.

<3 RIP


----------



## Smelge (Oct 5, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I just got an advertisement in my email telling me to buy a iPhone 4s.  Coincidence?



Ok, that is actually pretty fucking weird. I did as well. And I've never signed up to any Apple newsletters or mailing lists. I was tempted by one of the ipod nano things, but I won't buy from a company that sends me unwanted emails.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Oct 5, 2011)

While it is sad that anybody dies at such a, perhaps not young, but neither old age, I can't say that I feel much more than that. He helped bring many good things into the world of personal computing, but he advocated or forced an equal number of bad ones as well.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> In this case, maybe, but they do seem to be able to publish one pretty rapidly after the event. I suspect they keep one handy for a lot of current personalities, and just update them from time to time.
> 
> I'd like to point out that it's not been revealed to be cancer yet. It seems the most likely cause, but it could of been anything. He's had liver transplants, so that could have failed, it could have been a simple heart attack even.
> 
> Yeah, it's sad that someone has died, but don't automatically assume that it was cancer what done it.



Fine, I retract the cancer statement, but I still insist people be civil. A man has died and I don't want to see crass jokes about that.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 5, 2011)

Think I just overheard someone yelling he was shot.

EDIT: nvm, someone just has a bad sense of humor


----------



## Alstor (Oct 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Think I just overheard someone yelling he was shot.
> 
> EDIT: nvm, someone just has a bad sense of humor


Yeah, unlikely.

Still, he was a genius that (and I may be exaggerating) advanced consumer and professional technology by ten years. He was our Thomas Edison.

Rest in peace.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 5, 2011)

Shame to see such a major pioneer in technology go so early to such a terrible fate. Granted I was never a big fan of the pretentiosness in the later years, but it's damn hard to deny the impact he's made in this world, and I doubt it'll be anytime soon when we see another person like him.



Smelge said:


> See, this is how good the new iPhone 4S is. It literally contains the soul of Jobs.


 


Smelge said:


> So much for having the best virus protection.



You're terrible for saying those things. :V tenfold on me for laughing.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 5, 2011)

:/ I hate when people die. My twitter and facebook feeds get blown the fuck up.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Actually, on a more serious note, it's kind of creepy how news agencies have obituaries ready to go, so they can put them up minutes after the person pegs it. BBC have theirs up at almost the same time as the breaking news article about it.


 
Dana Carvey's impression of Tom Brokaw basically showed how they used to do those.

[yt]SkhwiuRbOEE[/yt]

But in any case, a lot of new agencies already have things ready to play in case a president/celebrity/other famous person dies.  One of my friends worked at MSNBC as an executive producer and had started to make a feature for Ronald Reagan a little while before he died.  Had it play the next day.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 5, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Yeah, unlikely.
> 
> Still, he was a genius that (and I may be exaggerating) advanced consumer and professional technology by ten years. He was our Thomas Edison.
> 
> Rest in peace.



Gonna argue this one. The majority of the stuff Apple does and has done is a rehash of past or current technology. Where he excelled was the marketing and promotion of his stuff. If anything, he was the ultimate showman. Able to get people to buy any number of items that are technically obsolete, but packed into a shiny white package. Maybe not showman. Snake-oil salesman.

But you have to respect him for that.


----------



## Kihari (Oct 5, 2011)

I just heard of this a little while ago and I've already seen far too many articles worshiping him as the super-genius who single-handedly put personal computers in people's homes; some of them are downright painful to read.

That being said, it sucks that he had to go out the way he did.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Gonna argue this one. The majority of the stuff Apple does and has done is a rehash of past or current technology. Where he excelled was the marketing and promotion of his stuff. If anything, he was the ultimate showman. Able to get people to buy any number of items that are technically obsolete, but packed into a shiny white package. Maybe not showman. Snake-oil salesman.
> 
> But you have to respect him for that.



To me it always seemed like a little of column A and a little of column B. He was an excellent showman and the power behind his consumers did push technology ahead. People became more interested in technology when it was put in a new form for them. The drive of other companies to compete was something that pushed tech forward. While he may not have been the technological genius godsend that some might want to paint him as, he was certainly a contributor to the environment. I disagreed with a lot of what he did, I'm not a huge apple tech fan, but I certainly think he made a positive impact on technology, and it really is a pity he died before his time.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Gonna argue this one. The majority of the stuff Apple does and has done is a rehash of past or current technology. Where he excelled was the marketing and promotion of his stuff. If anything, he was the ultimate showman. Able to get people to buy any number of items that are technically obsolete, but packed into a shiny white package. Maybe not showman. Snake-oil salesman.
> 
> But you have to respect him for that.


To be honest, you're right. But he did help give Microsoft and Google a hell of a ride in the competition.


----------



## EBSW0820-e (Oct 5, 2011)

Ritual celebrity-mourning.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 5, 2011)

He'd probably have lived longer, especially with his money, but he apparently was into alternative medicine- tried to treat his cancer with a special holistic diet and ended up paying with his life. =/ Ah well, such is the cost of alternative medicine, like this or homeopathy or chiropractic.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 5, 2011)

Hippies killed Steve Jobs never 4get


----------



## Cocobanana (Oct 5, 2011)

Mojotech said:


> He'd probably have lived longer, especially with his money, but he apparently was into alternative medicine- tried to treat his cancer with a special holistic diet and ended up paying with his life. =/ Ah well, such is the cost of alternative medicine, like this or homeopathy or chiropractic.



This is how he started at first, but quickly went to traditional treatment when stuff wasn't working, and then he still went on to survive longer than the expectancy for someone with Pancreatic cancer, which apparently only has a 20 percent 'survive a few years with it' rate.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 5, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> This is how he started at first, but quickly went to traditional treatment when stuff wasn't working, and then he still went on to survive longer than the expectancy for someone with Pancreatic cancer, which apparently only has a 20 percent 'survive a few years with it' rate.


 
Yeah, I know it was an old relapse and such, but not recieving treatment early also contributes to the various complications/chance of the cancer returning. :V Just saying he would have done better had he used real medicine in the first place.


----------



## Buccura (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm a PC. And I am very much saddened by this. He was very much visionary and daring, making the bold move of making Computers for the regular person at a time when the idea was laughed at, and it's because of this that technology is what it is today.

I don't act like I know what happens when you die, but whatever it may be, may he be at peace.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 5, 2011)

[h=6]Reset in Peace Stebe Jorbs[/h]


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 5, 2011)

No Jobs are safe under Obama.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 5, 2011)

Mojotech said:


> He'd probably have lived longer, especially with his money, but he apparently was into alternative medicine- tried to treat his cancer with a special holistic diet and ended up paying with his life. =/ Ah well, such is the cost of alternative medicine, like this or homeopathy or chiropractic.


I agree that he should've also been going to see a doctor for chemotherapy, but diet can help a lot in the matter of chemotherapy so it wasn't all stupid. There are doctors that practice real medicine that have diet plans as well as chemotherapy plans for their cancer patients and I've been reading that it's been helping a lot used in combination.


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 5, 2011)

It's really a shame to lose such a brilliant mind as Steve Jobs. I'm not impacted personally enough to just go around saying RIP, but I kind of want to put something commemorative to combat all these douchebags on Facebook posting  iGrave and "I guess Microsoft wins now" jokes. I'll let it be though; could be a coping mechanism.


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 5, 2011)

Also a PC user. Outdated hardware that was more expensive than a PC and you couldn't upgrade yourself without "breaking" it was not my cup of tea. In any case, it's a shame that he's gone.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 5, 2011)

Lacus said:


> I agree that he should've also been going to see a doctor for chemotherapy, but diet can help a lot in the matter of chemotherapy so it wasn't all stupid. There are doctors that practice real medicine that have diet plans as well as chemotherapy plans for their cancer patients and I've been reading that it's been helping a lot used in combination.


 
Proper nutrition goes a long way in this sort of thing, yes. But a vitalist or chi-balancing diet will not help you, especially if you do it instead of getting actual treatment.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 5, 2011)

Smelge said:


> So much for having the best virus protection.



Pancreatic Cancer is caused by a virus, now? I wasn't aware cancer outside of Cervical Cancer was caused by a virus.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 5, 2011)

Question his turtleneck attire, but never his legacy. He left one helluva mark on society. RIP Steve.


----------



## Azure (Oct 5, 2011)

Caring less...now.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 6, 2011)

Something quite interesting, I was using my Mac that I hadn't used in months today when he died. Quite an odd coincidence.


----------



## Buccura (Oct 6, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Something quite interesting, I was using my Mac that I hadn't used in months today when he died. Quite an odd coincidence.


 
It's like how a few days ago I showed my friend the movie Pirates of Silicon Valley.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 6, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Something quite interesting, I was using my Mac that I hadn't used in months today when he died. Quite an odd coincidence.



My friend included him in a picture about Applejack for obvious reasons and finished that yesterday. This morning it was uploaded to a third-party site by someone else.

He actually removed the picture of Steve from his FA submission.


----------



## Oovie (Oct 6, 2011)

Just to be truthful, but when I heard of this in my car I almost had to pull over to fap one out. All I could think of is searching my YouTube subscription box for inevitable video from a certain Apple... We'll call him an "enthusiast" since this should be a day of respect.

As for Jobs I never once supported any of Apple's products, nor do I ever plan to, but I know in my heart he was a profound man. If anything I thank him for aspiring the rivalry of others.


----------



## Valence (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm going to bring him BACK TO LIFE!!


Everyone stand aside and WITNESS THE MIRACLE!!!!!


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 6, 2011)

Valence said:


> I'm going to bring him BACK TO LIFE!!



"There's an app for that."


----------



## Telnac (Oct 6, 2011)

Say what you want about Apple products today, but don't diss the man.  That dude was one of the pioneers in putting a computer in every house back when the average computer was size of a refrigerator.  My first computer was an Apple IIe for a reason: it was easy enough to use that it didn't scare my father but powerful enough that the whole family could take advantage of it.  That Apple was the machine I used to teach myself programming and the machine I made my first game on.  Safe to say, I wouldn't be where I am today if it wasn't for Steve Jobs.

Jobs: RIP, dude.  Your legacy will endure for decades if not centuries to come.


----------



## Perception (Oct 6, 2011)

While it is terrible that someone has died, I dont really understand why this is such a big deal... What has he done to help the world? Aside from being the Ex-CEO of the power-hungry and manipulative company which is Apple?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 6, 2011)

R.I.P.

Edit: Wait... *P*ancreatic *C*ancer? *P.C.*?


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 6, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> What has he done to help the world? Aside from being the Ex-CEO of the power-hungry and manipulative company which is Apple?



The Mac vs. PC war?


----------



## Bliss (Oct 6, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Gonna argue this one. The majority of the stuff Apple does and has done is a rehash of past or current technology.


Apple is a thief and I love it. :V


----------



## CerbrusNL (Oct 6, 2011)

Radio Viewer said:


> R.I.P.
> 
> Edit: Wait... *P*ancreatic *C*ancer? *P.C.*?


You're terrible. :V

That said, RIP, jobs.


----------



## Perception (Oct 6, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> The Mac vs. PC war?



No.

If you had any idea of some of the things apple do to make money... Well, i guess im just a skeptic, but i have my reasons other than Apple vs Microsoft.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 6, 2011)

One of the first things I thought when I heard this was: "New from Apple! The iCasket!"

Yes, I do feel terrible for my morbid humor running away like that for the record.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 6, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> While it is terrible that someone has died, I dont really understand why this is such a big deal... What has he done to help the world? Aside from being the Ex-CEO of the power-hungry and manipulative company which is Apple?


Um... try reading my earlier post.

Yeah, Apple's done some underhanded stuff in recent years, and they've been burned for it.  But IMO, that pales in comparison that they helped popularize the concept of an easy to use computer in every home.


----------



## Perception (Oct 6, 2011)

Telnac said:


> they helped popularize the concept of an easy to use computer in every home.



That was going to happen anyway, with or without the help from Apple & Mr Jobs.


Yeh, not trying to be rude or anything, i still respect him but think that there are more important people out there.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 6, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> If you had any idea of some of the things apple do to make money... Well, i guess im just a skeptic, but i have my reasons other than Apple vs Microsoft.



Yarr I know, I've had my own little scuffles with Apple before.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 6, 2011)

Telnac said:


> But IMO, that pales in comparison that they helped popularize the concept of an easy to use computer in every home.



Wait, what?

So you're saying that the overpriced and incredibly expensive Apple stuff that is nowhere near as simple to use as Windows helped popularise easy to use computers in every home. I assume by "every home" you mean the ones with a large disposable income and a huge desire to be pretentious?

Only other thing I can think about is the really old Apples. But even then, they were aimed at a business market, not personal.


But let's not forget Apple and their pioneering efforts into making sure you don't own the stuff you bought, but are merely hiring it. So they can dictate exactly what you can use it for.


----------



## BRN (Oct 6, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> That was going to happen anyway, with or without the help from Apple & Mr Jobs.


Space exploration and technological advancement in that frontier would be a crippled form of what it is today if there wasn't the political motivations of the Cold War behind it. Likewise, without an entrepeneur pushing, marketing and funding R&D in personal computing, we would be nowhere near what we have today. Yes, it would have happened eventually - but eventually would have been a long way off.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 6, 2011)

Never really cared about Apple products, but it horrible to think about someone dying from cancer when they should really be able to live for around 40 more years. 

Btw: http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad321/dputz2/b7ee90ca.jpg


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow some of you people are terrible
Anyway, Steve, you will be missed. I wonder what direction Apple will go now. Will the iPad finally get Flash? :V


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Btw: http://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad321/dputz2/b7ee90ca.jpg



Delicious


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 6, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Wow some of you people are terrible
> Anyway, Steve, you will be missed. I wonder what direction Apple will go now. Will the iPad finally get Flash? :V


he made a 2 year plan for apple when he stepped down


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 6, 2011)

And I didn't here it in the news. I heard it on Facebook. Anyone find it weird he quit Apple just a few weeks before he died?


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 6, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> And I didn't here it in the news. I heard it on Facebook. Anyone find it weird he quit Apple just a few weeks before he died?



Wow that is weird. It's almost like he knew he was going to die or something. :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 6, 2011)

i have never been an apple fan myself but this really is a shame. he was a great visionary who always knew what the masses wanted. otherwise apple wouldnt have been able to release so many hit products!


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 6, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Wow that is weird. It's almost like he knew he was going to die or something. :V


he did know he was going to die...thats why he quit


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not much of a Apple enthusiast, but nevertheless, it's always a tragedy when someone succumbs to cancer.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 6, 2011)

Telnac said:


> Um... try reading my earlier post.
> 
> Yeah, Apple's done some underhanded stuff in recent years, and they've been burned for it.  But IMO, that pales in comparison that they helped popularize the concept of an easy to use computer in every home.



Name *one* corporation that doesn't have skeletons in their closet from irate customers who got screwed by their system, underhanded things they've done, or scary political views held by people with money who lobby to certain causes. 

I'm waiting. 

(You lose if you say Google)


----------



## Mayfurr (Oct 6, 2011)

Smelge said:


> So you're saying that the overpriced and incredibly expensive Apple stuff that is nowhere near as simple to use as Windows helped popularise easy to use computers in every home. I assume by "every home" you mean the ones with a large disposable income and a huge desire to be pretentious?
> 
> Only other thing I can think about is the really old Apples. But even then, they were aimed at a business market, not personal.



Someone has _no_ idea about history by the sound of it - you _do_ realise that personal home computers were around *before *Windows?

Steve Jobs and Steve Wozniak brought out the Apple I and Apple II computers to market in a world where computers were either something the size of a room that only large organisations could afford and justify, or were something you built yourself from the chips upwards. And not forgetting that a major market for Apple computers in the pre-Windows days was *education* - hell, even my old school in the eighties had an Apple II+ that I spent many happy hours programming and stuff. In fact, the Apple II series was so popular that many fruit-named clones of the thing sprung up all over the place...

Let's also remember that it was the Apple Mac that was the first popular computer that came out with a Windows-type interface - it was several years before PCs graduated from MS-DOS to the early Windows versions. In fact, I recall the joke that using a Mac was like riding a bicycle with training wheels you couldn't remove!

Kids these days... you tell them you could run a graphical operating system on a Commodore 64 with 64K of memory and a 170K disk-drive, and they won't believe you <sigh>
/oldcodger


----------



## Sar (Oct 6, 2011)

Even Bill Gates exprsses his own sadness to Steve's passing. He described their relationship as colleagues, competitors and friends over the course of more than half their lives.

RIP the iGod.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been a Mac user since basically day 1. First computer I ever dicked around on: Macintosh Classic running System 7. First computer I actually ever used: Powerbook G3 running 9.2. Windows didn't even exist in my house until 2005 when I went to a camp on how to build one.

IBM put a computer on every desk, Apple put one in every dorm, living room, and home office. If it weren't for him, computers might still be relegated to 486DXs on monochrome screens in offices.

RIP Steve.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 6, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/v4AIW.jpg


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 6, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> RIP the iGod.



Yeah, this isn't the least bit over the top. :I


----------



## Aden (Oct 7, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Wait, what?



Jobs and Apple didn't so much invent things, but they did refine them, make them better, and bring them to the masses. An easy-to-use computer with a GUI was no longer a closet-sized behemoth - you could pick it up from the store and carry it home for not too high a premium. That's their legacy. Apple raising the bar pushed others to build on their work and it pushed the state of consumer technology forward. We always stand on the shoulders of those who came before us.

Whether you like/use Apple products or not, Steve Jobs is an icon of our culture and we would not be using the same technology today without him.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 7, 2011)

Mojotech said:


> Proper nutrition goes a long way in this sort of thing, yes. But a vitalist or chi-balancing diet will not help you, especially if you do it instead of getting actual treatment.


My mom and I have been doing a lot of research about this and yeah, it's not about "chi-balancing" or something silly like that, actually a lot of people with cancer do not have peptides in their liver that cause the apoptosis to be programmed in cells. A diet that can help to increase those peptides thus turning the cancer cells essentially "off" might work much better than chemotherapy does at the moment, but they are working on perfecting it. There are also diets for this before you develop cancer but as always you need to consult your doctor first to figure out exactly what foods and what nutritional values you're looking for to get those peptides. 

I am suspecting Steve Jobs consulted an expensive and experienced doctor that knew a lot about these diets and that contributed to his unexpected survival for so long. Also, interestingly, Steve Jobs did know what I was talking about, liver transplants and all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh come the fuck on, WBC is planning on protesting Steve Jobs' funeral >: (


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh come the fuck on, WBC is planning on protesting Steve Jobs' funeral >: (


 
They twittered their plans from an iphone. :3c




Lacus said:


> My mom and I have been doing a lot of research about this and yeah, it's not about "chi-balancing" or something silly like that, actually a lot of people with cancer do not have peptides in their liver that cause the apoptosis to be programmed in cells.


 
... I'll respectfully disagree but since this is a funerary thread I won't argue the point.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2011)

Mojotech said:


> They twittered their plans from an iphone. :3c


Oh the delicious irony and hypocrisy.


----------



## Aden (Oct 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh come the fuck on, WBC is planning on protesting Steve Jobs' funeral >: (



Of course; they'll spin up a reason to protest the funeral of anyone well-known or -liked enough. Then someone will punch one of them or do them some kind of harm and it's lawsuit time - aka their source of income.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> An easy-to-use computer with a GUI was no longer a closet-sized behemoth - you could pick it up from the store and carry it home for not too high a premium. That's their legacy. Apple raising the bar pushed others to build on their work and it pushed the state of consumer technology forward.



It's a bit of an exaggeration to describe non-Apple workstations with a GUI as the size of a closet.  Work was underway by companies such as Xerox, Microsoft, Digital Research, and Hi-Toro (later Amiga, then Commodore-Amiga) to GUIfy home and personal computer desktops.  What Jobs did was make Apple first with something pretty darn good and well thought out, and he sold what Apple made with even greater brilliance.  And he didn't give up or relent when Apple fired him.

Steve Jobs was one of the pioneers of computing whose influence and innovations changed the world for the better.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 7, 2011)

PC back then were still about the size of PCs now, maybe a little bigger. However, they required extensive practice to use (or a manual) and software that was created for them was primarily productivity software for office use. Not exactly something Junior would be playing around on.



Aden said:


> Of course; they'll spin up a reason to protest the funeral of anyone well-known or -liked enough. Then someone will punch one of them or do them some kind of harm and it's lawsuit time - aka their source of income.


In truth, they've had much more than their fair 15 minutes of fame, and I'm just waiting for someone to come out with an M16 and help raise the average IQ of the world a point or two. 
*popcorn*


----------



## Neuron (Oct 7, 2011)

Mojotech said:


> ... I'll respectfully disagree but since this is a funerary thread I won't argue the point.


Sorry, I'm mostly right. and my mother and I originally found this information about peptides in the liver in a book with citations from numerous medical journals. Think what you want but you're ideas are outdated according to this.

However it turns out I was kinda wrong and a diet while important isn't going to seriously turn it around, it needs to be more direct like a vaccination. Or you know, what he already tried, a liver transplant.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Oct 7, 2011)

Lacus said:


> Sorry, I'm mostly right. and my mother and I originally found this information about peptides in the liver in a book with citations from numerous medical journals. Think what you want but you're ideas are outdated according to this.
> 
> However it turns out I was kinda wrong and a diet while important isn't going to seriously turn it around, it needs to be more direct like a vaccination. Or you know, what he already tried, a liver transplant.


 
I wasn't arguing against the peptides, (also one person isn't exactly a good sample size. :V ), but rather, while a good diet is always good to have, you can't really fight cancer with diet alone once you get it- especially pancreatic cancer, which is basically the nastiest type. But yes.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 7, 2011)

Mojotech said:


> I wasn't arguing against the peptides, (also one person isn't exactly a good sample size. :V ), but rather, while a good diet is always good to have, you can't really fight cancer with diet alone once you get it- especially pancreatic cancer, which is basically the nastiest type. But yes.


It just works way better than just chemotherapy alone. Well part of that probably has to do with a good diet making you feel obviously better.

But anyway, Steve Jobs was the master of innovation and he lived a goddamn fulfilling life for being someone that must've been in loads of chronic pain. I use a zune but I'm not enough of a dumbass to sit there like, "Durr haet steve jobs" because zunes wouldn't even exist without him.


----------



## Perception (Oct 7, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh come the fuck on, WBC is planning on protesting Steve Jobs' funeral >: (



Who the hell is WBC? And whats their reason behind protesting?


----------



## Kyrodo (Oct 7, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> Who the hell is WBC? And whats their reason behind protesting?


WBC: Westboro Church

Reason: God hates everything.


----------



## Perception (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol @ WBC... Just checked out the Wikipedia page on them, and i love their official website called 'godhatesfags.com'... I wonder what their views on furry's is? Might send them an email and see what they say, just for Teh l0s, and see what my /b/rothers think about it.

But yeh, they just sound like the people who protest at any given opportunity to gather media attention. I didnt particularly like Mr. Jobs, but there's no way that i would protest at ANYONE'S funeral, no matter how bad they were.


----------



## BRN (Oct 7, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> just for Teh l0s, and see what my /b/rothers think about it


 Just to let you know that Anonymous have been there, done that, got the t-shirt, and grew bored. /b/, however, is just a forum.


----------



## Perception (Oct 7, 2011)

SIX said:


> Just to let you know that Anonymous have been there, done that, got the t-shirt, and grew bored. /b/, however, is just a forum.



I dun care, just wanna troll them and see what other people can come up with.

Anyways, back on topic - RPI


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 7, 2011)

RIP indeed.
He got three lovely pages dedicated to him in this morning's paper.

And his creations were described as 'sexy'.


----------



## Aden (Oct 7, 2011)

Ajsforg said:


> Lol @ WBC... Just checked out the Wikipedia page on them, and i love their official website called 'godhatesfags.com'... I wonder what their views on furry's is? Might send them an email and see what they say, just for Teh l0s, and see what my /b/rothers think about it.


 


Ajsforg said:


> I dun care, just wanna troll them and see what other people can come up with.



stop that


----------



## Aetius (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anyone realize that the WBC is just a scam and the only reason they protest is to get people to sue them, where they in turn counter-sue and win?

On Topic: Hopefully the media doesn't do a 200 day tribute like they did for Michael Jackson : /


----------



## Bliss (Oct 7, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> On Topic: Hopefully the media doesn't do a 200 day tribute like they did for Michael Jackson : /


Indeed!

... only Michael deserved it. <3 :3c


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Does anyone realize that the WBC is just a scam and the only reason they protest is to get people to sue them, where they in turn counter-sue and win?
> 
> On Topic: Hopefully the media doesn't do a 200 day tribute like they did for Michael Jackson : /


One of these days I hope they pick a fight with the wrong person and get sued for every nickle and dime they have.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 7, 2011)

Well atleast we know he didn't die of a virus.
This is probably the first I heard of him having cancer, I knew he quit his job, but I didn't know he was sick


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not a "fan" of Steve Jobs. I've never bought an iPod or iPhone or any of his doohickeys. But I got to say this makes me sad. Cancer is such a terrible disease, and this was a man who had so much to lose. He tried to quit his job twice and they wouldn't let him (he only got out like a month ago) can you imagine having only a month of time to yourself to get your dying wishes in order? Or can you imagine giving up the company you breathed life into, not because you want to, but because you have to surrender EVERYTHING you've ever known or loved because you're dying; all the while being completely cognizant and conscious of your loss and situation? That's just heart rending. And there are stories like this of fatal illnesses all over this world. Thousands of people living in this limbo right now. :<


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 9, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Indeed!
> 
> ... only Michael deserved it. <3 :3c



Definitely! This momentary tribute to Steve Jobs is probably one he would have loved the most. He truly was the last competent American and we're all as defenseless and unambitious as infants standing next to such a great visionary.
http://www.theonion.com/articles/last-american-who-knew-what-the-fuck-he-was-doing,26268/


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 10, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Does anyone realize that the WBC is just a scam and the only reason they protest is to get people to sue them, where they in turn counter-sue and win?
> 
> On Topic: Hopefully the media doesn't do a 200 day tribute like they did for Michael Jackson : /



Or they goad you into assaulting them and then sue for assault.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 10, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Or they goad you into assaulting them and then sue for assault.



Kill the lot of them.  Can't sue if they're dead.  

This is why it sucks to be the "good guys".  These assholes know you've either got to keep your head and be a morally and ethically responsible person and NOT lash out at them, or strike at them in which case they win.  They take advantage of the fact that people are obeying the law and such.  They do despicable things from behind the shield of the law, because they know they can.  They're wagering no one will snap bad enough to simply kill the lot of them.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 10, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Kill the lot of them.  Can't sue if they're dead.


Back later, time for work.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 10, 2011)

And then, across the world, the sounds of a thousand cries of anguish could be heard, as a bunch of geeks lost their lord and savior. :V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> And then, across the world, the sounds of a thousand cries of anguish could be heard, as a bunch of geeks lost their lord and savior. :V



The Woz is still very much alive.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 11, 2011)

I went to the nearest apple store and put a post-it note on the window and I'm going to buy the iPhone 4g (i was planning to before he died anyway).

Mourning - Completed

I will miss u Steve!


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 11, 2011)

WBC uses iphones to tweet about their plans to protest Steve Job's funeral.


----------



## skg001 (Oct 12, 2011)

And nothing of value was lost :V

Seriously though, I didn't like the guy, kind of assholish... either way, someone dying is always sad, but there's no reason why this one is that special.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 12, 2011)

skg001 said:


> And nothing of value was lost :V
> 
> Seriously though, I didn't like the guy, kind of assholish... either way, someone dying is always sad, but there's no reason why this one is that special.


Because he's the asshole that made your PC the way it is today. Otherwise it might still bear a striking resemblance to Windows 3.1.

Seriously though, he actually was a huge dick. People feared getting stuck in the elevator with him.


----------



## skg001 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Because he's the asshole that made your PC the way it is today. Otherwise it might still bear a striking resemblance to Windows 3.1.
> 
> Seriously though, he actually was a huge dick. People feared getting stuck in the elevator with him.



Competence is always good, but if it wasn't apple it would have been someone else. To be fair the mac GUI was copied from the Xerox Star GUI, the only difference is that mac was the first commercially successful implementation of a GUI.
Also, just like Bill Gates didn't created Windows by himself, Mac wasn't created by Steve Jobs.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 12, 2011)

His whole staff is afraid to go to the third floor of Apple headquarters for fear of running into him in the hallway. 

But asshole or not he is responsible for the personal computers we use today. As well as iPods, iTunes, iPad, iPhone, etc...

He may have been feared and he was known to have a very short fuse, but he was the late twentieth / early twenty-first century genius.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 12, 2011)

skg001 said:


> just like Bill Gates didn't created Windows *by himself*, Mac wasn't created by Steve Jobs.



Ha! Bill Gates didn't create Windows *at all!* He stole it from Apple, and Apple stole it from Xerox, and really if it weren't for Steve "embracing" (i.e. stealing) xerox's idea, the computer would have continued to be "useful only for major corporations and not intended for the common man/woman"

Edit: Sorry about the back to back posts.


----------



## skg001 (Oct 12, 2011)

ryanleblanc said:


> Ha! Bill Gates didn't create Windows *at all!* He stole it from Apple, and Apple stole it from Xerox, and really if it weren't for Steve "embracing" (i.e. stealing) xerox's idea, the computer would have continued to be "useful only for major corporations and not intended for the common man/woman"
> 
> Edit: Sorry about the back to back posts.



I was actually referring as how the CEOs big software companies are seen as the ones who actually created their flagship product, when in reality it was the people working at the company.
If Steve Jobs and Bill Gates can be regarded as something is as business genius for making their products successful in the market.

Of course the word "created" has so many implications that you could "technically" say that it was a product created by them in a business context.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 12, 2011)

skg001 said:


> I was actually referring as how the CEOs big software companies are seen as the ones who actually created their flagship product, when in reality it was the people working at the company.
> If Steve Jobs and Bill Gates can be regarded as something is as business genius for making their products successful in the market.
> 
> Of course the word "created" has so many implications that you could "technically" say that it was a product created by them in a business context.



True, I was simply pointing out the mistake you made when you suggested that Bill Gates did is at least somewhat responsible for Windows while saying Steve is not responsible for anything at all. When really neither of them are truly responsible for what their companies and their products have become.


----------

